# récupérer des adresses mails "cachées"



## CCharless (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'on écrit un mail à une adresse qui n'est pas dans carnet d'adresse ou que l'on reçoit un mail d'une adresse mail (et un nom) qui n'est pas dans carnet d'adresse, ces adresses sont "mémorisées" par mail puisqu'elles apparaissent en mode remplissage automatique si l'on en tape les premiers caractères en écrivant un nouveau mail.

Ma question est la suivante : comment récupérer la liste de tous ces mails/noms ?

Voilà... si quelqu'un à une idée.
 
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

bonjour
comme indiqu&#233; dans l'Aide Mail

Mail/fenetre/ Destinataires pr&#233;cedents

Si tu ne l'as jamais nettoy&#233;e attends toi &#224; une loooongue liste


----------



## 2xaventures (18 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour l'info.
Savez vous comment les copier ou les récupérer Pour les coller ailleurs ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans "destinataires précédents", tu peux l'ajouter dans le Carnet d'adresses. De là tu en fais ce que tu veux


----------



## lhallier (18 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans "destinataires précédents", tu peux l'ajouter dans le Carnet d'adresses. De là tu en fais ce que tu veux



Depuis un peu je reçois des messages avec des caractères anormaux, pourquoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> comme indiqu&#233; dans l'Aide Mail
> 
> Mail/fenetre/ Destinataires pr&#233;cedents
> ...



Le message précedent est une erreur , le libellé est correct, c est celui de Pascal , ci dessus qui me pose problème.


----------



## 2xaventures (18 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je souhaite faire c'est de les copier directement sans avoir à tout envoyer vers ma liste de contact.
Peut-être savez-vous dans quelle bibliothèque je dois mettre mon nez ?


----------

